# Honey Badger don't care...



## Les Miles (Oct 3, 2011)

One of LSU DB Tyrann Mathieu's nicknames is the "Honey Badger" 

That's about all I can say on here


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 3, 2011)

How long before we get a Heisman pose out of this clown?


PP7   #2    ?


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 3, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> How long before we get a Heisman pose out of this clown?
> 
> 
> PP7   #2    ?



Not sure, but  barring injuries we will see him in the NFL!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 3, 2011)

He is a beast! It's like there is 3-4 of him on the field, he's everywhere!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 3, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> Not sure, but  barring injuries we will see him in the NFL!




No doubt about that......


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 3, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> How long before we get a Heisman pose out of this clown?
> 
> 
> PP7   #2    ?



TM7 told me he's waiting until October 22nd when he slaps Barrett Trotter around to do that pose.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 3, 2011)

Search for "Tyrann Mathieu Honey Badger" on YouTube. It's pretty funny.


----------



## Drexal (Oct 4, 2011)

In the news... Honey badgers from the whole of Africa have united to protest the use of their name to represent the ferocious Tyrann Mathieu.  A spokesman for the honey badgers has said that... while African honey badgers are fearless, don't care and take what they want, the comparisons with the animal formally know as T-Rex, are unfounded.  One honey badger stated, "if this guy thinks he's so tough, why don't he try living in our world... then he'll really know what it's like."

Update:  Honey badgers from across the continent of Africa have disappears.  No one knows what has caused this phenomenon but a source who wishes to remain anonomous has said that he witnessed TM7 boarding a plane that might have been bound for Africa.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 12, 2011)

Honey Badger don't care


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 13, 2011)

I read up on this little devil on Wikipedia and it said that they remember their attackers and will retaliate too. Vicious little buggers.


----------



## erock (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (Oct 13, 2011)

erock said:


>





The freek strikes again!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2011)

Very funny.   And the original Honey Badger video on Youtube is even better.  LOL

And Erin Andrews is SMOKING in that video.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 13, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Very funny.   And the original Honey Badger video on Youtube is even better.  LOL
> 
> And Erin Andrews is SMOKING in that video.



Umh, EA is smoking period!! Oh to be able to see the "Hotel" vids! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2011)

GAranger1403 said:


> Umh, EA is smoking period!! Oh to be able to see the "Hotel" vids! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!



have you not seen them?  I thought everyone had.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 13, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> have you not seen them?  I thought everyone had.



Ummmh..............no................PM a link!!!!! LOL


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 14, 2011)

Tyrann Mathieu.... the honey badger 

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dwBN8Exfkj4?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dwBN8Exfkj4?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey Barners, the Honey Badger is coming for your QB


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 17, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Barners, the Honey Badger is coming for your QB



What is he a "left eye lopez" wannabe?


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 17, 2011)

Someone is gonna find the honey badger soon enough, don't think #3 is scared. Aubby is though!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 18, 2011)

Honey Badger don't care about tackling technique. Honey badger looks a little skeered, turned his head and I am sure closed his eyes....Looks more like Aunt Jemima syrup or Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 18, 2011)

GAranger1403 said:


> Someone is gonna find the honey badger soon enough, don't think #3 is scared. Aubby is though!




Thats where you are wrong....  We are never scared...

You should know that by now


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 19, 2011)

Don't care about no stinkn drug test. Yo Spencer, pass dat $**t!


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 19, 2011)

GAranger1403 said:


> Don't care about no stinkn drug test. Yo Spencer, pass dat $**t!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 20, 2011)

Honey Badger don't care...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Barners, the Honey Badger is coming for your weed





puff puff pass . . .


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Honey Badger don't care...



Yo Honey, pass that thing and quit badger lippin' it!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yo Honey, pass that thing and quit badger lippin' it!


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 20, 2011)

He is sitting in the back seat smoking a fattie, takes a big long toke and thinks to himself..........I think i will call myself the honeybadger!

Well, we now know what frame of mind he was in when he came up with nickname!


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 20, 2011)

Theme song for the HB


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 22, 2011)

2 week vacation before the big game at Bama???

Honey Badger don't care...


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 26, 2011)

This is the Honey Badger....


----------



## Buck (Nov 26, 2011)

Destin Gator didn't last long, did he?


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 26, 2011)

Buck said:


> Destin Gator didn't last long, did he?



I just noticed that....


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 26, 2011)

The badger was the difference yesterday...  He played a lights out game...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> TM7 told me he's waiting until October 22nd when he slaps Barrett Trotter around to do that pose.



You are full of yourself which is the same as saying you are full of crap


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 26, 2011)

Buck said:


> Destin Gator didn't last long, did he?



But he never broke any rules.  he got banned for no reason.  People were just picking on him.:trampoline:

I'll tell you what, the bammers can whine about how "classless and dirty" honeybadger is all they want.  The son of a gun is a beast.  He's absolutely fearless and I like the way he plays.  I wish we had a honeybadger.


----------



## Kawaliga (Nov 26, 2011)

*Honey Badger don't care*



South GA Dawg said:


> But he never broke any rules.  he got banned for no reason.  People were just picking on him.:trampoline:
> 
> I'll tell you what, the bammers can whine about how "classless and dirty" honeybadger is all they want.  The son of a gun is a beast.  He's absolutely fearless and I like the way he plays.  I wish we had a honeybadger.



Dawg, anyone that gets in the way of Bama's "entitlement", or "The Process" either cheated, or is just plain lucky.Remember, LSU really didn't beat Bama' fair and square.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 26, 2011)

David Mills said:


> You are full of yourself which is the same as saying you are full of crap



Oh my David.  Is it that time?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 26, 2011)

Kawaliga said:


> Dawg, anyone that gets in the way of Bama's "entitlement", or "The Process" either cheated, or is just plain lucky.Remember, .



They play four quarters of football, LSU wins, and somehow alabama was really "the better team."

There is really no way to reason with someone who thinks like that.  

I see lots of advice and fixed opinions being doled out for free by one or two (certainly not all) of the bammers to other teams about not crying, complaining, excuse making, trying to lay claim to moral victories etc., but I don't see a whole lot of practicing what they preach.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 26, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh my David.  Is it that time?



It's always that time


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 26, 2011)

David Mills said:


> It's always that time



Well at least you admit it.  I hear Midol helps.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 26, 2011)

David Mills said:


> You are full of yourself which is the same as saying you are full of crap



5:51... that's 9 to 6 for all you heartbroken bammers 

Hey David, are you gonna quit the board when LSU beats Bama the second time this season down in the Super Dome?

That's if Auburn doesn't beat them first today and knock y'all out of the title game.


----------



## Buck (Nov 26, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> But he never broke any rules.  he got banned for no reason.  People were just picking on him.:trampoline:



Cracks me up too...    He's a legend in his own mind, I tell ya.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 26, 2011)

Buck said:


> Cracks me up too...    He's a legend in his own mind, I tell ya.



I can't decide if he tells those lies because he thinks people who don't know any better might believe it or if he has convinced himslef that it's true.  I wouldn't be surprised either way.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 26, 2011)

Kawaliga said:


> Dawg, anyone that gets in the way of Bama's "entitlement", or "The Process" either cheated, or is just plain lucky.Remember, LSU really didn't beat Bama' fair and square.[/QUOT
> 
> Original, just sayin.. And who are you a fan of?.....


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 26, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> They play four quarters of football, LSU wins, and somehow alabama was really "the better team."
> 
> There is really no way to reason with someone who thinks like that.
> 
> I see lots of advice and fixed opinions being doled out for free by one or two (certainly not all) of the bammers to other teams about not crying, complaining, excuse making, trying to lay claim to moral victories etc., but I don't see a whole lot of practicing what they preach.



Everyone knows that Bama got beat by LSU. I know it, you know it, and the Bammers know it.

Now some of them may not want to publicly admit it, because deep down inside it sticks in their crawl that their beloved coach has been punked yet again by goofy Les Miles. But the fact is that Les has the better record in winning % and head-to-head against Nick.

I guess when LSU beats Bama again for the national championship, there will be no doubt that Les Miles and not Saban is the best coach in the SEC.

Be prepared for lots of whining and crying if that happens...


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Aaron Murray,

The Honey Badger is coming for you...


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 29, 2011)

We will see about the Honey Groundhog, what I do know is that Erin Andrews is HAWT!


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Everyone knows that Bama got beat by LSU. I know it, you know it, and the Bammers know it.
> 
> Now some of them may not want to publicly admit it, because deep down inside it sticks in their crawl that their beloved coach has been punked yet again by goofy Les Miles. But the fact is that Les has the better record in winning % and head-to-head against Nick.
> 
> ...



not claiming any moral victory what so ever, Miles outcoached Saban plain and simple.
But we moved the ball on you guys much better than you moved the ball on us,...just one FG out of four attempts and BAMA is playing UGA, ...you know it, I know it and all of the analyst know it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Aaron Murray,
> 
> The Honey Badger is coming for you...



The honeybadger is a bad man.  No doubt.  he takes what he wants.

But Jarvis Jones?  Jarvis Jones will come to your house, kick your front door down, eat your last oatmeal pie, drink your last beer, punch you in the face, and drive away in your truck.

Jarvis Jones knows the location of that place where you feel most safe and secure.  And it is number one on his to do list to burn it to the freaking ground.

Honeybadger is easily the greatest nick name of all time.


----------



## Drexal (Nov 29, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> not claiming any moral victory what so ever, Miles outcoached Saban plain and simple.
> But we moved the ball on you guys much better than you moved the ball on us,...just one FG out of four attempts and BAMA is playing UGA, ...you know it, I know it and all of the analyst know it.



40 and 50 yrd field goal attempts got the best of you and regardless of whether you want to admit it... that had to do with LSU's D.  BTW, moving the ball 50 something yards more is hardly "much better".  Bama joined the Ducks and WV as teams that can move the ball and still not beat LSU.  But it looks like they'll get a second chance.


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 29, 2011)

Honey Badger he don't care....


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2011)

gacowboy said:


> Honey Badger he don't care....



He looks skeered!!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 30, 2011)

gacowboy said:


> Honey Badger he don't care....



Looks like some is skeered to hit someone head on; don't know who has the worst form tackling, Deion Sanders or the Honey Badger.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 30, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Looks like some is skeered to hit someone head on; don't know who has the worst form tackling, Deion Sanders or the Honey Badger.



Actually it's these guys in the crimson. They couldn't stop this running back from getting in the end zone.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Actually it's these guys in the crimson. They couldn't stop this running back from getting in the end zone.



I don't recall any TDs being scored in that game, does anyone else????

What I do recall is that he stepped out of bounds on about the 7 yard line.

If I am wrong, I stand corrected; can you admit to being wrong or do you always "embellish" things?


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 30, 2011)

David Mills said:


> I don't recall any TDs being scored in that game, does anyone else????
> 
> What I do recall is that he stepped out of bounds on about the 7 yard line.
> 
> If I am wrong, I stand corrected; can you admit to being wrong or do you always "embellish" things?



David,

I never said he scored a touchdown. But he is the only running back that even got close to the end zone. 
The point of the picture is that even with him stepping out of bounds, the Alabama defenders couldn't tackle him.
He got closer to scoring than Trent Richardson did.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> David,
> 
> I never said he scored a touchdown. But he is the only running back that even got close to the end zone.
> The point of the picture is that even with him stepping out of bounds, the Alabama defenders couldn't tackle him.
> He got closer to scoring than Trent Richardson did.



Gee, I almost won the lottery but that doesn't make me a millionare.  Close don't count except in horse shoes and hand grenades.

You said he made it to the end zone.  A bunch of people made it to the end zone, even the band made it to the end zone.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 30, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Gee, I almost won the lottery but that doesn't make me a millionare.  Close don't count except in horse shoes and hand grenades.
> 
> You said he made it to the end zone.  A bunch of people made it to the end zone, even the band made it to the end zone.



Trent Richardson didn't make it to the end zone. Not even close. 

That's why Bama was kicking all those 40-50 yds missed field goals.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Actually it's these guys in the crimson. They couldn't stop this running back from getting in the end zone.



Anyone can run wide enough to get around defenders but unfortunately, there's something called the side lines.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2011)

David, alabama lost.  It was weeks ago.  Good grief man get over it.  You are making yourself look really, really bad.  Yall lost.  Be a man, do what we all have to do when our team loses, cuss a little bit, get mad about it, then get over it.  You guys are going to get another chance to play LSU.  Be glad for that.

But I almost wish Alabama wasn't getting this second opportunity.  No matter what happens, this forum will be unbearable.  If Alabama wins, you and a couple more will be on here making this place insufferable for weeks if not months.  If Alabama loses to LSU a second time, they may have to shut the forum down for a few weeks.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 30, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> David, alabama lost.  It was weeks ago.  Good grief man get over it.  You are making yourself look really, really bad.  Yall lost.  Be a man, do what we all have to do when our team loses, cuss a little bit, get mad about it, then get over it.  You guys are going to get another chance to play LSU.  Be glad for that.
> 
> But I almost wish Alabama wasn't getting this second opportunity.  No matter what happens, this forum will be unbearable.  If Alabama wins, you and a couple more will be on here making this place insufferable for weeks if not months.  If Alabama loses to LSU a second time, they may have to shut the forum down for a few weeks.


  Why don't you go back and look at who started this crap and then redirect your comments.

I've been over the game but you have Mr. man-crush who keeps throwing things in people's faces.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Why don't you go back and look at who started this crap and then redirect your comments.
> 
> I've been over the game but you have Mr. man-crush who keeps throwing things in people's faces.



Because it's not important to me.  I'm not the teacher refereeing a couple of children fighting on the playground.

You win.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey Bammers,

Honey Badger is coming...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## gacowboy (Jan 9, 2012)

Is the Honey Badger going to turn it loose tonight?


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 9, 2012)

Honey Badger hunts best at night.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 13, 2012)

Danica Patrick says she's a honey badger 

http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2012/01/13/danica-patrick-says-shes-honey-badger/?test=faces


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Danica Patrick says she's a honey badger
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2012/01/13/danica-patrick-says-shes-honey-badger/?test=faces



So she nearly got her head ripped off by a bunch of angry Tide players.


----------

